# SANTIAGO LEON DE CHONGOS BAJO Y EL CANI CRUZ



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*PUEBLO SANTIAGO LEON DE CHONGOS BAJO​*
Santiago León de Chongos Bajo es uno de los más antiguos centros poblados del Valle del Mantaro. Chongos derivaría de la palabra quechua Sonqo = Corazón.

En este territorio se desarrolló una antigua etnia pre Inca, perteneciente a la nación Wanka que ante la incursión del imperio Inca y posteriormente de los españoles defendieron su territorio demostrando un carácter indomable.
Al llegar los españoles, con una nueva ideología religiosa, muchos Ayllus y etnias los rechazaron, entre ellos los Sonqo. Ante esta actitud los españoles procedieron a destruir su sistema religioso mediante la imposición de nuevos ídolos trayendo como consecuencia que la iglesia tuviera una presencia preponderante, las mismas que se construyeron en zonas que utilizaban a los naturales para realizar sus ritos religiosos.
Al percatarse la iglesia de que los lugareños seguían practicando sus ritos paganos en forma oculta procedió a la instalación del tribunal de la Santa Inquisición.En este lugar, los españoles descubrieron ricos yacimientos de oro y plata, por lo que decidieron fundar la Hidalga y Bizarra Villa de Santiago León de Chongos el 25 de julio de 1534. Título que hasta la fecha ostenta.
El pueblo presenta en la actualidad angostas callecitas, típicas de la colonia, con viviendas de tapia y techos de tejas a dos aguas que desafortunadamente vienen siendo sustituidas por viviendas de cemento.





































*IGLESIA MATRIZ DE CHONGOS BAJO​*
La Iglesia Matriz de Chongos Bajo es *una de las primeras que se edificaron en el Perú (iglesia-convento). *Su construcción data de *1565.* *Conserva la arquitectura inicial de su construcción, con una sola nave propia del renacimiento.* 

En su interior se conservan bellos lienzos del siglo XVII, pertenecientes a la Escuela Cuzqueña. Las paredes del templo tienen en la base hasta 3 metros de ancho.

Sus altares conservan bellos retablos en pan de oro al estilo barroco y churrigueresco así como un sencillo púlpito de madera. Su interior guarda una campana de media tonelada de peso fabricada en España el año de 1606, la misma que sufrió serios daños al caerse del campanario y en la actualidad se encuentra a un lado de la puerta principal del templo. Cuenta con pinturas murales y artesonado: piñas, pinturas al temple y dorados.
Ha sufrido una serie de robos, de lienzos principalmente, el último fue el robo de una puerta que cerraba el Santo Sepulcro en el año 2000. 
Pertenece a la congregación diocesana.



























































































PD: Conjuntamente con esta capilla se construyeron las capillas de La Santísima Trinidad en Huancayo, donde actualmente está ubicado el Hotel de Turistas, y la Capilla de Santa Bárbara en Sicaya. Se cuenta que en la colonia todos los santos del valle hacian una procesion desde su origen hacia huancayo (la ciudad de la santisima trinidad), se imaginan si hubiese existido camaras esa epoca como seria de fastuosa la procesion, ya que el motivo era demostrar la mgnificencia de la iglesia catolica a los indigenas, lastima que todo se haya perdido en lo tiempos, y que esas iglesias qeu se miraban entre si formando una cruz se hayan perdido(como en el caso de huancayo) o esten en ruinas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se que el pueblo tiene una vida apacible, o en todo caso ... me pareciò por la fotos, La Iglesia Matriz luce simpàtica. Salu2 !!!


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Buenas fotos rasogu, pero te falto una foto de Cani Cruz , y la ultima esta muy chistosa jaja


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Si ps la ultima esta chistosa, el perrito se metio en al foto, bien figureti resulto y como qeu mi hermano me llamaba de la camioneta ni cuenta me di, fotos del cani cruz claro que las tengo pero para mas tardecito ps, poco a poco


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve interesante el lugar limpio, ordenado, tranquilo










xq tomaste la foto, justo cuando estaba haciendo el perro :lol::lol::lol::lol:

naa no creo q no t dist cuenta del detalle al tomar la fto


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajajaa... otro con animalitos haciendo la pila jajaja

Bueno a mi me gusta, tiene un aire especial y muy rùstico... parece que podrìas caminar y caminar y no ver un alma!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

VANE ES UN PUEBLO APASIBLE Y MUY TRANQUILO.. EN LAS NOCHES LOS GRILLOS Y LA LUNA Y LAS ESTRELLAS SON LO UNICO QUE PUEDES SENTIR Y PERCIBIR.. ES UN LUGAR MUY TRANQUILO Y AGRADABLE.

RASOGU SI SON LAS FOTOS DE CHONGOS BAJO.. ME GUSTA MUCHO EL LUGAR. PERO ESPERO TENGAS FOTOS DE LA CRUZ TALLADA EN PIEDRA, Y ESTOY MAS QUE SEGURO QUE FOTOGRAFIASTE LA CAPILLA DEL COPON.

EL HOMBRE HA LOGRADO DOMESTICAR A LOS ANIMALES Y ESTOS SE HAN ADAPATADO A NUESTRO MEDIO AMBIENTE SIN EMBARGO NO TODOS LOS DUEÑOS DE LOS ANIMALES TOMAN LAS PREVISIONES DEL CASO Y ES POR ELLO QUE UNO VE ESCENAS QUE PARTICULARMENTE LAMENTO MUCHO, PERO SON HECHOS REALES..OJAL ALGUN DIA LOS DUEÑOS TOMEN CONCIENCIA DE ELLO, NO SE PUEDEN TENER ANIMALES AL LIBRE ALBEDRIO.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

tacall said:


> se ve interesante el lugar limpio, ordenado, tranquilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ves una camioneta verde al final de la iglesia, ese era mi hermano diceindo ya nos vmaos cara.. o entras o te vas a pie a huancayo, ante esas circunstancias tan especiales atine a tomar la foto no mas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lo máximo el nombre del pueblo :lol: jajaja y fácil debe tener unos paisajes espectaculares.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*CANI CRUZ​*
Cruz de piedra considerada por la tradición popular como la más antigua en el país.Tiene una cantidad muy apreciable de fieles. data de 1565..




























pd Se han percatado qeu hay un simbolo mason en la cruz


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y todavìa sigue en pie .... asu ...!!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonito el pueblo!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonito ! Ahora estoy apuntando a una visita-recorrido por la sierra central del pais ! Gracias por las fotos !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Salvo la primera foto, todas me gustaron, se siente como si fuera un pueblo tranquilo, todo lo contrario a lima (salvo por la foto del perro meando)


----------



## cesarpoooool (May 26, 2008)

Rasogu te luciste con las fotos ! ! ! Bien por Huancayork y el valle del mantaro! ! !


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gusta esa cruz de 1565..!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Qué pueblo para más lindo! Y las fotos muy bien tomadas, rasogu, felicitaciones.  Me gustó mucho la 4ta foto, con el valle a lo lejos, el cielo bellísimo y los picos nevados. La iglesia está linda, tiene muchos detalles interesantes y me gustó cómo la pintaron. La cruz de piedra es cosa aparte--qué interesante, me gustaría saber más sobre ella. Me parece que en algunos lugares, monumentos de este tipo eran eregidos por la Inquisición para castigar ahí a los acusados de herejía. Creo que había una de similar estilo en Ayacucho, pero retiraron la cruz porque temían que se cayera y lastimara a alguien (lo que aquí resolvieron de buena manera al cercarla). 

¡Gracias por las fotos, saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buenas fotos... se ve muy tranquilo y acogedor.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó el primer pueblito, aunqeu pienso que deberían conservar el sistema de construcción tradicional para que todo esté en armonía.


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

buenas fotos rasogu.


----------

